# anyremote and mplayer



## hedgehog (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't get it working as intented. java application connects to my PC via bluetooth, I can control an opened mpayer with it (seek, change volume level, pause/unpause, mute, fullscreen). But there is also an option to browse files on the PC and open it with mplayer, but it doesn't work. Attempting to open a video file causes errors in the console:

```
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
VO XOverlay need a subdriver
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
No protocol specified
vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)!
```
Anyremote is started with *-u <me>* option and there is a mplayer process in the process list which is launched with my username, but I can see no video and there is no new player window opened. Command in mplayer.conf which starts player:

```
Exec(cd "`cat /tmp/anyremote/ar_storedir.tmp`";mplayer -input file=/tmp/anyremote/fifo "`echo $(Param)$(from_utf)`" > /dev/null);\
```

However, if I replace it with something like

```
Exec(cd "`cat /tmp/anyremote/ar_storedir.tmp`";somescript.sh "`echo $(Param)$(from_utf)`" > /dev/null);\
```
where somescript.sh containing command to launch mplayer, I can hear sound, but still no video. Errors in console remains the same.


----------

